# New up coming books



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2018)

I thought I would start this thread as there are so many new and up coming books being created that people can keep and eye out for and add to.

This is one I am looking forward to that is supposed to be released Nov 20th this year that I have on pre order. Suppose to be around 336 pages long.

Hope many more from other people will add books coming out.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2018)

This one will be published on 4th November, from Wing Leader, publishers of the Luftwaffe Crash Archive and Battle of Britain Combat Archive series.
UK price is £20.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2018)

Nice one Terry


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2018)

Another one I am waiting on, Suppose to come out Nov 19th of this year. If anything like the rest in the series should be a great book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2018)

David D Gravermoen
*B-10 The Martin Bomber*

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2018)

Cool didn't know that one Jim


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2018)

Can you guess which one of us is writing it?


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Can you guess which one of us is writing it?



VB would be my guess or vikingBerserk LOL.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 5, 2018)

No release dates on these but can't wait. Especially the ones on the B-25's Squadrons.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Nov 5, 2018)

Shiny!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 5, 2018)

Hit a small bump, back on track!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 6, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Hit a small bump, back on track!
> 
> View attachment 515863



Very cool David and glad to hear your back on track with it

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2018)

So I can finally get the engine timing right on the '36 I have in the garage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2018)

Wow...some great titles coming....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2018)

I hope against hope that this one will actually get published.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 6, 2018)

Nice Jim


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 6, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 515955
> 
> I hope against hope that this one will actually get published.



Can't it be summed up in 3 words: didn't achieve much?

Sorry...couldn't resist. I apologise to all the CR.714 aficionados who will now deluge me with chapter and verse on why it was the best aircraft EVER.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Nov 6, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Can't it be summed up in 3 words: didn't achieve much?
> 
> Sorry...couldn't resist. I apologise to all the CR.714 aficionados who will now deluge me with chapter and verse on why it was the best aircraft EVER.


P-51 couldn't touch it! 
Now joining Buffnut in the fallout bunker...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2018)

No. You're right. It was crap


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2018)

This one may actually make it to my library...due 2019


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 6, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 515980
> 
> This one may actually make it to my library...due 2019



Does it come with a paper bag for the owner to wear while reading? After all, French bombers are (for the most part) so ugly, that I'd be embarrassed to be seen with any of them.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## AMC (Nov 6, 2018)

I got this some time back...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2018)

I knew someone would make an ugly joke about the French Bombers book.


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 6, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> I knew someone would make an ugly joke about the French Bombers book.



Some targets are just too easy...but also just too hard to resist!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2018)

A companion to the He 177 book by the same author. I hope this one sees the light of day also. Was pushed back and seems less likely now, at least not soon.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 7, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 515980
> 
> This one may actually make it to my library...due 2019



LOL I hope they finally finish it. It's only been what almost 4 years ago when they first said it would be out. I had it on preorder a few times already

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2018)

Me too!


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 7, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Me too!


I feel your pain. I've been waiting for a book on the B-10 for quite some time.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2018)

I deserved that one..


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 7, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> I deserved that one..


All in good fun. I hope you saw the humor.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 11, 2018)

This one suppose to be released in Feb, 2019 and on my wish list.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 11, 2018)

We just published this book a week ago: F4F & FM Wildcat in Detail & Scale. It's available in both digital (iBook and Kindle) and print formats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 11, 2018)

In a couple of weeks, we will publish a print version of our Attack on Pearl Harbor book, too. It's been out in digital format since 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice! Is that Butch O'Hare(?) On the cover of the Wildcat book?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 11, 2018)

Yup.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 13, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> I thought I would start this thread as there are so many new and up coming books being created that people can keep and eye out for and add to.
> 
> This is one I am looking forward to that is supposed to be released Nov 20th this year that I have on pre order. Suppose to be around 336 pages long.
> 
> ...


So just got confirmation I am suppose to get my copy next week on the 20th if things go as planed. Info on some of the subjects covered in book.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## AMC (Nov 13, 2018)

Rocketman said:


> In a couple of weeks, we will publish a print version of our Attack on Pearl Harbor book, too. It's been out in digital format since 2016.
> View attachment 517225


Great, hope it's hardback without "Perfect Binding". Who will be selling it?...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2018)

*Expected February 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 23, 2018)

Supposed to be released June 19,2019


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 23, 2018)

Due June 28th 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2019)

This one released a couple weeks ago, looks interesting since I love bombers. On to the wish list it goes


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 515980
> 
> This one may actually make it to my library...due 2019



Recieved notification from Amazon that my order should arrive March 11th or 12th. I preordered this back on Hune 4th, 2015!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 21, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Recieved notification from Amazon that my order should arrive March 11th or 12th. I preordered this back on Hune 4th, 2015!



Humm hope it comes out then, I see amazon still does not have prices on it. I canceled my order a few years back. Might have to reorder it when it comes available.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 21, 2019)

That happened to me with a book from Naval Institute Press.
They sent an order cancellation notice.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2019)

Had that happen to me a couple of times with Amazon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2019)

Paul, I noted the other day, Volume 3 of South Pacific Air is supposed to be out in June...covering May - June 42

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 22, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Paul, I noted the other day, Volume 3 of South Pacific Air is supposed to be out in June...covering May - June 42



Very cool, looking forward to that then. Many thanks for the info.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2019)

You are welcome Sir...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks like July 3rd here in the states for the release Wayne. Picture of the cover


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 23, 2019)

This is supposed to be released March 5th of this year. Something you don't hear much about.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 26, 2019)

This one could be interesting, releasing in October of this year.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2019)

The second in the new series from Wing Leader is now ready for pre-order, at £20.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 14, 2019)

This one supposed to be released next year in April 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Oct 1, 2019)

Christer Bergström, known for many WWII aviation books, has announced recently that long awaited Volume 4 of Black Cross/Red Star has been printed recently.
New book is apparently larger then earlier ones in this series. See it compared to the Volume 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

